# Mylo's Summer Cut



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

It's a bit short!
His head looks too big for his body!!

Before:









After:

















Cheers
Phil


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh Mylo is gorgeous! I personally prefer the "before" style but the "after" style looks super velvety and will be mat-free! It made me smile because it looks just the way Maisie used to look after coming back from the groomer. He is still gorgeous.

Will be cooler for him too!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He looks gorgeous!! I love the way their coat feels hen they come out of the groomers,like velvet!x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy used to get that hair cut


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh I see echo .. in the background ha ha ha .. sorry soft spot ... I am obsessed with echo.

The short cut is so practical, but I prefer it when a little fully...it will be perfect in 2-4 weeks time, approx 1- 1.5 inch all over ... scrummy to feel but still practical to keep clean and looks tidy, oh and cooler for the baking summer I am waiting for ....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Gosh am I right in thinking that Mylo looks quite tall, super boy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks great and when we get summer like Jojo said earlier he'll be prepared lol.... I love that velour/velvet look .... I like the legs kept longer but the body a little shorter x


----------

